# Teenage Head - Let's Shake



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

At the beginning of this video, the bassist says that's Mark Ramone on drums, yet later talks about the Teenage Head guy playing drums?

Did he just mean that the beat was borrowed from a Ramones tune?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, I don't get that. He says its Mark Ramone is playing it, but then carries on about how their drummer "Nick" couldn't get the meter right. Not sure....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

On Facebook, I was told that the band did a record re-doing their hits with Mark Ramone. 

Not sure if that's the version they played in this video, or why they did that.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

That yellow album on the floor seems to be a greatest hits being released two days from now. If he's playing that vinyl, perhaps Ramone recorded on it. But Let's Shake was originally on Frantic City, with Nick, not Ramone.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Are there any original members?? A quick look on Wiki, and I think not. 

I have to be careful with the telling of this one.... Pete MacAulay (lead singer after Frankie) had a music store in Preston (Cambridge). I was in there the one day during the "Store Closing Forever" sale, and I saw a bunch of Teenage Head road cases. I asked Pete, "are those really TH's cases?" He said they were.... I was about to say, like right on the tip of my tongue, like in the midst of opening my mouth... "_How they can still parade around as "Teenage Head" without Frankie Venom, is beyond me!_". When he said, "_Yeah, I'm the new lead singer_". Well.... I'm thankful for the timing of that, cause I bit those words back real quick! He too has now moved on. Someone else is singing with them. I realized afterwards its a very good thing I didn't actually say that. Not just to save my own embarrassment, but that I didn't publicly pass judgment on a situation I had no background knowledge on. Sometimes we get lucky.

I'll probably still grab that _best of_ on vinyl though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Are there any original members?? A quick look on Wiki, and I think not.
> 
> I have to be careful with the telling of this one.... Pete MacAulay (lead singer after Frankie) had a music store in Preston (Cambridge). I was in there the one day during the "Store Closing Forever" sale, and I saw a bunch of Teenage Head road cases. I asked Pete, "are those really TH's cases?" He said they were.... I was about to say, like right on the tip of my tongue, like in the midst of opening my mouth... "_How they can still parade around as "Teenage Head" without Frankie Venom, is beyond me!_". When he said, "_Yeah, I'm the new lead singer_". Well.... I'm thankful for the timing of that, cause I bit those words back real quick! He too has now moved on. Someone else is singing with them. I realized afterwards its a very good thing I didn't actually say that. Not just to save my own embarrassment, but that I didn't publicly pass judgment on a situation I had no background knowledge on. Sometimes we get lucky.
> 
> I'll probably still grab that _best of_ on vinyl though.


Best of my knowledge Dave Rave is fronting them now. Rave used to tour with them as a 2nd guitar and also replaced Venom on vocals in the late 80's for a few years. I've met and been on stage a couple times with Dave - he's a very cool guy. I've crossed paths with Jack Pedlar (their drummer since the late 90's) numerous times as well.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

That not the original version with Nick Stipanitz drumming , its a later version with Marky Ramone


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've met and been on stage a couple times with Dave (Rave) - he's a very cool guy.


Dave's indeed a cool cat, but he's been on stage with A LOT of people over the yrs. Used to love his work with _The Shakers _and always thought they should've gone further than the limited regional success they had.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Steve Marshall used to wait at the bus stop below my wife's (then girlfriend's) apartment in Westdale in 1977. I remember when I'd walk her back to her place, I'd see him and think "Hey, that's the guy from Teenage Head". Never talked to him, though.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

hedzup said:


> That not the original version with Nick Stipanitz drumming , its a later version with Marky Ramone


It's odd that they didn't play the original version. Especially since the story he tells is the original recording.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I looked at the track listing for that new album and a few of the songs are from the Marky Ramone album.I have 3 copies of the 1st album , 2 of Frantic City , 2 of Some Kinda Fun and a couple of Tornado ep. I should be selling some Head albums instead of checking out the new one lol !


----------

